# Confused..!! Which 3D TV to buy.. Plz help me..!!



## amneetahluwalia (Oct 23, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I am here with a big confusion. I am planning to buy a new 3D TV for myself but I am very confused at the moment.!!

After going through a few shops here in Chandigarh, India, I am confused between two options - Samsung vs LG..!!

1. Samsung UA40ES6200R - Rs 80,500 (Free - Two 3D glasses and a blu ray player)

2. LG 42LM6400 - Rs 86,000 (Free - 4 3D glasses)

Though I have two other options as well that I may consider upon your advice

Samsung UA40EH6030R - Rs 60,000 (Free - Two 3D glasses). I don't quite like it though as it looks a bit bulky for a LED Tv.

OR

LG 42LM6410 - Rs 88,000 (Free - 4 3D glasses). The man said that they did not have it in store but it is a better option than LM6400. I am not sure of this.

Now I am not a big fan of the freebies, such as the blu ray player and stuff because I already have a Sony PS3 that serves me well for a Blu-ray 3D Player. I am looking for something that would suit my 3D gaming and movie experience to the best of its level and would go well for at least a couple of years.

You all know my options and my price range now. Please help me with this confusion. Any other suggestions are more than welcome.

Hoping for a quick response from all you experts out there.

Thank you..!!


----------



## ziaul (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi,
There is no difference in between both the models, apart from the built in wi-fi in 42LM6410. 

If you want the TV only for viewing 3d content, I would advice you to go for LG, as the technology they use is much better for your eyes.

Ziaul


----------



## Sam22 (Oct 25, 2012)

I would suggest you to go for LM6400. I have experienced this TV at my friends place several times and this TV looks good to me.
No comments about other models


----------



## aroraanant (Oct 25, 2012)

> If you want the TV only for viewing 3d content, I would advice you to go for LG, as the technology they use is much better for your eyes.


+1 to that


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Oct 25, 2012)

amneetahluwalia said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am here with a big confusion. I am planning to buy a new 3D TV for myself but I am very confused at the moment.!!
> 
> ...



I can't comment on whether or not the Samsung TVs are worth the price, but I will comment on the LG TVs.  As ziaul mentioned, the only difference between the LM6410 and the LM6400 is that the LM6410 has WiFi built-in, and the LM6400 is WiFi-ready.  This means that the LM6410 can connect to a wireless network right out of the box, but with the LM6400, you will have to purchase an LG WiFi dongle in order to connect it to a wireless network.  Otherwise, these two TVs are exactly the same.  So in regards to your price, if you can purchase an LG WiFi for Rs. 2,000, those two prices are even, so you should simply go for the LM6410 simply because you will have that extra USB port.  On the other hand, if you can get the LG WiFi dongle for cheaper (or negotiate with the dealer to get it for free), the LM6400 will be the better deal.

Let me know if you have any other questions!  I will be more the happy to answer them.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## amneetahluwalia (Oct 29, 2012)

the confusion is now between sony hx850 and lg lm6410.. I cant decide between the picture quality.. i didn really find any difference (i may lack a lot of knowledge).. its not about the 3D anymore now.. I would really like to have a good 2D picture quality so that the family can sit and watch there daily tv and enjoy the most.. but i am not going away from these two. This is decided for sure.. please help me between these two tvs now.. i really appreciate your help..

Sony HX850 = Rs 90,000 (2 3D glasses + 8GB USB Memory stick)

LG LM6410 = Rs 85,000 (3 3D glasses + BP-420 Blu Ray Player + A pack of 3 3D Movies)

Best quality matters the most.. Please suggest an all rounder for the family as well as for my personal gaming and stuff..


----------



## ziaul (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi,
Go for Sony HX850 it is the best TV right now out there. 

Ziaul


----------



## randomuser111 (Oct 30, 2012)

If you don't see the difference in PQ between HX850 and LM6410 then no point in spending extra for Sony. Buy LG


----------



## Jitendra Singh (Nov 1, 2012)

Your priority sure has changed! I think the HX850 has superb PQ for 2D viewing but the LM6410 is a pretty consistent option with its passive 3D and better connectivity options. And watching 3D with family on a HX850 will cost you a fortune because of the expensive active-tech glasses..#FACT


----------



## Sam22 (Nov 1, 2012)

Jitendra Singh said:


> Your priority sure has changed! I think the HX850 has superb PQ for 2D viewing but the LM6410 is a pretty consistent option with its passive 3D and better connectivity options. And watching 3D with family on a HX850 will cost you a fortune because of the expensive active-tech glasses..#FACT



I do agree with you about the expensive costing of active glasses that will definitely be a point of consideration for a large family. LG is providing 4 free 3D glasses with their 3D TVs and also 2 Dual Play glasses with the higher end sets.



ziaul said:


> Hi,
> Go for Sony HX850 it is the best TV right now out there.
> 
> Ziaul



On what factors Sony is best as compared to other mentioned TV?


----------



## Vaibhav20 (Nov 1, 2012)

Sam22 said:


> I do agree with you about the expensive costing of active glasses that will definitely be a point of consideration for a large family. LG is providing 4 free 3D glasses with their 3D TVs and also 2 Dual Play glasses with the higher end sets.
> 
> 
> 
> On what factors Sony is best as compared to other mentioned TV?



Overall picture quality,colour accuracy,blacks,refresh rate


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Nov 2, 2012)

amneetahluwalia said:


> the confusion is now between sony hx850 and lg lm6410.. I cant decide between the picture quality.. i didn really find any difference (i may lack a lot of knowledge).. its not about the 3D anymore now.. I would really like to have a good 2D picture quality so that the family can sit and watch there daily tv and enjoy the most.. but i am not going away from these two. This is decided for sure.. please help me between these two tvs now.. i really appreciate your help..
> 
> Sony HX850 = Rs 90,000 (2 3D glasses + 8GB USB Memory stick)
> 
> ...



Picture quality, while it is the most important fact in purchasing a TV, is very subjective.  Some people can notice small differences in picture quality, and others can't.  That is why whenever someone is trying to choose between various models, I always, ALWAYS suggest that they go to a showroom to check it out for themselves first.  If TV A is more expensive than TV B, but you don't see a difference in quality between A and B, why go for the more expensive option?  YOU will be the primary user of the TV, so what other people say about the picture quality should not matter as much as what YOU think of the picture quality.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------

